# I feel so guilty I could scream!



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a busy day today, so I forgot to thaw dinner for the dogs. I had a few rib pieces in the fridge that I was saving to give to Rocky, my beagle mix. It was getting late, and I hadn't fed the dogs yet, so I gave all three dogs a couple of rib pieces to work on, even though I knew better than to give them to Treasure. I knew she had weak teeth, but I gave them to her anyway because I was tired, and didn't want to put any brain power into what I could give her.

She broke a tooth. The pulp is exposed, and there is a piece that is wiggling, and about to pull out of her gums. I can't believe I let her have them! Ugh! I feel so guilty! I feel so bad for her! I just want to hit the rewind button and redo the last few hours! I am so furious with myself that I can't sleep.

I need to call the vet tomorrow morning and set up an appointment to have it removed.

Last year, she broke that same tooth on the opposite side on a Himalayan Dog Chew. Her teeth are awfully weak! I won't let her have anything more dense than chicken and turkey bones from now on!

*screams*


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

One of my dogs broke a tooth on a beef rib, and it sounds similar to the break yours has. I do not give beef ribs anymore.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

It could happen to anyone. What tooth ?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

awww I am so sorry. We are human though, we all make mistakes. No one is perfect (even though there are many 'dog' people who act like they are). I gave Sarge something he shouldn't have had (a 'dog bone, a smoked knuckle..I didn't know better back then) and he broke a tooth. At least you caught it right away! I didn't notice at first. He probably went a couple of days without me even noticing! How could I have not seen the signs? He was always in his hiding spot (under the bed) and did not want to socialize or be bothered. It wasn't until I went to treat his teeth with tooth cleaning wipes and gel that I noticed his tooth was broken. Went to the vet asap. 

This is how we learn though. And your dog will be ok, you are on top of it. So as guilty as you feel, you love your dogs and do the best you can with them. No one will judge you for that, least of all Treasure. 


Why are her teeth so weak?


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> This is how we learn though. And your dog will be ok, you are on top of it. So as guilty as you feel, you love your dogs and do the best you can with them. No one will judge you for that, least of all Treasure.
> 
> 
> Why are her teeth so weak?


Thank you. I know it doesn't do any good to feel guilty, and I am doing all I can... but it is difficult.

She was a puppy mill rescue, and has other health issues as well. I suppose it is just bad breeding? Her front legs are always getting injured, too. I had to pop one back in for her the other night. 

I am not very familiar with the names of dog teeth. I think it is her upper carnassial on the right side of her jaw.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That sucks, don't beat yourself up over it as it could still have happened on a chicken bone


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I called the vet and made an appointment to get her tooth removed. It is not until Thursday, though. I suppose I should feed her softer foods until then? Should I grind her food until the tooth is gone? I don't want it to shatter even more...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about grinding the food, just feed soft bones, like chicken necks. So sorry to read this, try not to beat yourself up.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I am sorry it happened, but don't feel bad, it could have so easily happened with a stick, a rock or a toy. Even though you try, there is no way you can protect them from everything bad in this world.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I am sorry and I agree, it could have happened on anything. If the tooth is that weak, it was probably only a matter of time...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

We do the best we can, but sure things are going to happen. Don't beat yourself!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you knew better. what made you do it? go to the Vet and have it
taken care of.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow doggiedad, that was uncalled for. She feels bad enough as it is. No one is perfect. Do people rub your nose in YOUR mistakes?


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you knew better. what made you do it? go to the Vet and have it
> taken care of.


If you read my posts, you would know why I did it, and you would also know that I already have an appointment set for the vet to remove the tooth.

Thank you everybody else for your understanding and comforting words!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when i make a mistake and someone calls my hand on it or rubs my face in it i learn from it.



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wow doggiedad, that was uncalled for. She feels bad enough as it is. No one is perfect. Do people rub your nose in YOUR mistakes?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fine. That's you. I will remember that so if you ever admit on a public forum that you made a mistake (which I doubt you will), I will be sure to make you feel bad about it even more so for no good, productive reason. But I don't think onyxdog was asking for you to do that to her.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

DoggieDad, please don't pm me with your "reasoning" behind making Onyxdog feel worse about her situation. If you have something to say, say it loud and proud for everyone to see. She had the balls to admit her mistake, so if you have something to say about your reasoning for making her feel worse, say it to everyone, not just me.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

It's ok, Wolfsnaps. What DoggieDad said didn't make me feel any differently about my situation. I was mostly just confused. It is not possible for me to feel worse than I already feel about it. I just don't understand why he felt it was neccesary to say those things, when I already was doing all I could to rectify the situation. I already understood that I made a mistake, and I already had an appointment set up with the vet... so what was the point?

It doesn't matter though. I don't have to understand or agree with everybody in this world.

Thank you for standing up for me though!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

As bad as a broken tooth is, I have seen much worse, like a bone splinter clear through the palate into the eye. I will never feed a bone to a dog, never.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree, don't beat yourself up because like someone said it could have happened on a chicken bone. Weak teeth are generally a result of bad genetics and nutritional needs down the generations not being met.

With that, would I give more ground? Definitely. If she broke a tooth on a Himalayan Chew then it's likely it will happen again. I don't know what I'd do in that situation long-term but I know ground keeps tarter off teeth because I have three and one has horrible teeth like yours and she ate kibble for two weeks and started getting tarter/bad breath. I've been feeding her mostly ground and she has no more bad breath. I did have to give her a turkey neck to get the tarter off, though, so it doesn't help much with removing tarter. But if the teeth are clean, ground meat from what I'm seeing with mine, doesn't cause more tarter... Good luck!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah for every one time this happened thousands and thousands of dogs ate bones and came out just fine. Statistically speaking anything can happen, but let's break it down and see how often things like that happened compared to them not happening and you get the real picture.

That was in response to the "never giving bones comment" (I giggle typing that even it sounds so funny... the thought of never giving a done a bone is like does.not.compute.) I mean how can anyone argue whole prey is bad?!? Maybe random bones like one random neck can be slightly dangerous but my dogs eating a whole prey chicken is dangerous? LOL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

OnyxDog - I had a dog many years ago break a canine on a stupid nylabone toy that was "safe". A friend's dogs cracked teeth continuously on her bowl, she chewed it. All her front teeth were removed. These were kibble fed dogs. I have never had an issue on raw. We all make mistakes and it sounds like the dog has tooth issues anyway. Please don't take to heart the nastiness some people spew for no good reason. I am glad the dog is being taken care of, all will be well.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I forgot to post this the other day. Treasure went to the vet on Thursday. The tooth was removed, and all is well!


----------

